

Here’s a Question: Why Does Quora Exist? - citadrianne
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/04/07/heres-a-question-why-does-quora-exist/

======
Tycho
The author might have stopped and asked himself/herself: why am I complaining
about something I don't have to use?

I like Quora because it has good technical features, has no concept of off-
topic (and the annoying busybody moderators that come with it), and has a
highly educated userbase.

Quora exists because people use it. If you don't like it, don't use it, _end
of_.

